# Eheim 2026 leaking need help!



## greenterror23 (Oct 20, 2008)

My eheim 2026 started to leak and saw a similar video on youtube. Anyone know the problem?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Looks like the seals of the quick connects are bad judging from the end sequence of the vid with water streaming from the fitting. IMHO/E they are notorious for failing, especially if the hoses are not supported and the "leaning" of the hoses either flatten out the o-rings and/or stretch out plastic orifice. 

Not sure what to tell you but hopefully that BA has a connect fitting that solves the issue. Barring that, return the fitting and get a new canister filter. I've have better luck w/Rena Filstars than Eheim Pros.

HTH


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

When did it start leaking? What was the last thing you did to the filter right before you noticed it was leaking? 

I ask because I had a 2028 Pro and one day I decided to clean the hoses so I removed them from the quick disconnect valve, cleaned them and then wiggled them back onto the quick disconnect valve. I turned the filter back on and noticed it was leaking at the end of the hide at the valve. Long story short I had a hairline crack of the quick disconnect valve which cost me $50 to replace. That's when I replaced all my Eheim filters with Rena Filstar XP filters. 
--
Paul


----------



## greenterror23 (Oct 20, 2008)

@Wtac.. yea i went to BA and they told me that forsure the rubber seal is worn off and i have to replace it every year or 2, they also told me to just lubricate anything that is rubber.Sucks that the lub they sell is a very small maybe a bit bigger than a toonie and half full for $2.99 each -_-... 

@Y2KGT...it started leaking lastweek so i had to put it in a container and empty the container evrry morning before i go to work... No i havent done anything when i noticed it was leaking. Just saw my rug getting wet and knew right away that it was from the filter.


----------

